# Backstage MX4 foto



## chench2 (Mar 13, 2010)

Tarjeta amplificadora de un backstage MX4, espero les sirva.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola.

Puedes poner la foto de la parte posterior (donde se ven las pistas y soldaduras).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chench2 (Sep 10, 2010)

chench2 dijo:


> tarjeta amplificadora de un backstage MX4 espero les sirva



vista posterior


----------



## zopilote (Sep 10, 2010)

Gracias por subirla, en la red no encuentras informacion de este amplificador MX4, y menos de la GX-300 american audio,el cual tengo una con un canal quemado, pero este comienza a oscilar si le conecto los cables de audio(con foco serie, si no se achicharra), con los de alimentacion esta ok, conecto canal B todo bien(el que no se quemo), conecto el A y comienza la oscilacion (es el canal que se manda a tierra en bridge), le saque el esquematico(todo en papel), y me parecio muy ridiculo como emplean un 4558 para mover este poder.


----------



## adrianksa (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola, alguien sabe cuales son los remplazos de los transitores de este amplificador? en la primer foto aparecen C2837 y A1186 ya que los originales no los encuentro(NJW0281G y NJW0302G)


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

Recomendaría tratar de conseguir los NJW, esos son de un fabricante más confiable. También pueden servir los MJL3281/MJL1302 Todos de ON SEMI.

Saludos!


----------



## zopilote (Oct 29, 2010)

Me leiste la mente adrianksa, yo tambien pense en reemplazar los transistores originales 2SC por los NJW, por que  estos deberian ser lo más parecidos posibles tanto los n como los P. Haber si los consigues antes que mi y nos cuentas como fue la sustitución.


----------



## javo espinoza (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola amigos , alguien sabe el valor de la resistencia r26 ? Es que se quemó y en la foto no se aprecia , saludos. cordiales


----------



## alexglex2009 (May 11, 2013)

La resistencia r26 es de 47 ohms +-5%


----------



## Electrocomp (Jun 22, 2013)

Aqui les pongo el diagrama que levanté de este amplificador, es de un canal, el otro es similar, coloqué las matriculas 2SA1943 y 2SC5200 para salida de potencia  ya que no trae los originales. Me llama la atención la forma en que están conectados los transistores de salida, me refiero a que la alimentación la tienen en los EMISORES, y no en en los COLECTORES, como comunmente lo he visto, lo pueden corroborar con las imágenes de la placa que ya fueron colocadas, espero les sirva.
P.D. Posteriormente  completaré el diagrama.


----------



## ataripunk (Ago 1, 2013)

Hola, yo tuve un problema con mi amplificador y es que se atravesó un pedazo de soldadura donde está la parte roja entre varias resistencias , y prende y apaga accionando la protección, no se que hay que reemplazar , ya reemplacé el transistor de enfrente , en mi caso A1186 y sigue igual , que me recomiendan reemplazar ?








Puedo poner mas fotos si lo requieren.


----------



## tecbeml (Ago 1, 2013)

Buenas  amigo Ataripunk , si enciende y se proteje es muy probabe que las salidas estén dañadas, las salidas en este caso son los transistores de potencia, prueba todos los del canal o mejor todos casi seguro tienes 2 dañados 1 y 1  si encuentras dañados prueba también los driver, son unos mas pequeños con el disipador.


----------



## ataripunk (Ago 1, 2013)

Aquí les dejo un vídeo






Gracias por responder tecbeml , pero cuales son los transistores de potencia? Los del centro o los de los extremos ? En mi caso están de la siguiente manera:

 C2837 , C2837 , (c3421) , A1186 , A1186 , A1186 , A1186 , (c3421) , C2837 , C2837.






Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## tecbeml (Ago 1, 2013)

El video que subiste marca como privado y nose puede ver, y los transistores son 2 y 2 para 1 canal y otros 2y2 para el otro prueba todos para salir de dudas.


----------



## ataripunk (Ago 1, 2013)

Una disculpa, ya está como público.

Ya probé todos los transistores de potencia, drivers y también los que vienen con su disipador individual y ninguno me da algún valor demasiado distinto a los demás , los probé según el esquema que viene en el siguiente link :

Basic Amplifier Repair











No se si esté bien ese método de prueba , o que sea lo que pase , espero me puedan seguir asesorando , muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 3, 2013)

Hola.




El transistor NPN está bien.




El transistor PNP está bien.

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## ataripunk (Ago 3, 2013)

Gracias, entonces mis transistores son correctos, me dan .6 ó .58, supongo que están bien, ahora intentare cambiando el circuito de protección C1237HA espero sea ese


----------



## zopilote (Ago 3, 2013)

Nada como medir los voltajes en el circuito (claro que  dandole vuelta al circuito para tener acceso a las pistas). Mide el voltaje que le llega al operacional, por de este depende que funcione correctamente toda la potencia. El upc solo es un protecctor de parlantes.


----------



## ataripunk (Ago 6, 2013)

Hola, muchísimas gracias, si, era el operacional 44558 que reemplacé , además reemplacé también el protector y ya quedó sonando, en total me gasté $100 con todo y pasajes .


----------



## rene valdenebro rodriguez (Sep 3, 2013)

Hola, alguien me puede decir el valor de r57 ?
Gracias, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2013)

R57 parece ser idéntica a R55


----------



## rene valdenebro rodriguez (Sep 6, 2013)

Hola compañeros, coloqué r57 y se quemó otra vez, alguien puede proporcionarme el diagrama ?
Gracias, saludos.


----------



## micky44054 (Dic 11, 2014)

chench2 dijo:


> tarjeta amplificadora de un backstage MX4 espero les sirva





El amplificador quema las resistencias 42,43
Me lo acaban de repararar del puente de diosos, lo empece a calar, trabajo un rato despues empezo a quemar la resistencia, pero para eso ya la habia remplazado note que se bajaba l potencia del sonido. Si alguen me puede ayudar con esto.

Gracias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2014)

Si se te queman las mismas resistencias de ambos canales, el amplificador está oscilando.

¿ Posees multímetro ?
¿ Sabes usarlo ?
¿ Sabes algo de electrónica ?

Si 1 o mas respuestas fueron "*NO*", lleva el aparato a un técnico.


----------



## micky44054 (Dic 11, 2014)

No tengo mucha experiencia, si tengo multimetro, si poco, conozco un poco de lectura de diagramas, pero no se mucho de las funciones en algunos componentes, por esa razon pido ayuda. gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2014)

micky44054 dijo:


> No tengo mucha experiencia, si tengo multimetro, si poco, conozco un poco de lectura de diagramas, pero no se mucho de las funciones en algunos componentes, por esa razon pido ayuda. gracias.



El problema es que "NO es una falla sencilla" buscar una oscilación requiere de experiencia (Mucha).

Sería bueno que antes que nada reemplaces las resistencias y pruebes el amplificador con otra fuente de señal, distinta a la que estás empleando ahora.


Mira en el esquema y:

1) Verifica que C16 no se encuentre en cortocircuito.
2) Controla el valor de C10 o directamente lo reemplazas
3) Controla el valor de C8 o directamente lo reemplazas


----------



## micky44054 (Dic 11, 2014)

Verifica que C16 no se encuentre en cortocircuito.

es C16 o el Q16==???


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2014)

micky44054 dijo:


> Verifica que C16 no se encuentre en cortocircuito.
> 
> es C16 o el Q16==???



C16: Capacitor poliester


----------



## micky44054 (Dic 11, 2014)

Muchas gracias amigo,  el C16 esta roto, mañana lo cambiaré y ahí te paso el dato,  gracias.

Gracias Fogonazo, amigo me sirvió tu ayuda, ya está funcionando mi amplificador, solo cambié el capacitor C16


----------



## BERNARDO (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola buenas noches a todos buscamdo informacion para solucionar falla de amplificador MX4 el cual se le dañaron los transistores de salida de un canal al cual ya se los remplace colocando los componentes que mensionan  el NJW0281G Y EL NJW0302G a si miso realice reparacion de algunas pistas que se dañaron por una tuerca que cayo bajola placa.
El equipo lo he conectado a la corriete y pues este ya enciende prendiendo los leds de power y stereo, despues de unos segundos se oye un clic lo cual despues de que se escucha esto se enciende el led signal del canal 1. Le he conectado una bocina de 4 ohms  en el canal 1 y en el canal 2 una bocina de 8 ohms y  el led de signal del canal 1 se apago, le puse meti audio y no me da ninguna salida sin mas por el momento espero me puedan ayudar para ver que mas puedo checar gracias por su atencion



hola buenas nches a todos esperando y me puedan ayudar a resolver miproblema con mi amplificador  MX4 al caul le he cambiado los transistores del canal 2 he cambiado los 4 colocando los NJW0281G Y NJW0302G, lo he conectado a la corriente elecrica y al probarlo no me da salida algna, cabe mensionar que al energizarlo despues de unos segundos se prende el led de signal del canal . esperabdo me puedan ayudar a resolver la falla que tengo o me pueden indicar que es lo que puedo checar. de ante mano gracias


----------



## josco (Feb 24, 2015)

Hola, buenos dias, si mides en la base de los transistores de salida que voltaje tienes? Y otra, ese mismo voltaje no debe estar en los colectores, por ahi sale el audio.

Edito: si tienes rastreador de audio también checa si sale del 4558, me ha tocado cambiarlo en estos amplificadores , se daña cuando se ponen en corto los transistores de salida, saludos desde Gdl, acá fabrican esos backstage.


----------



## BERNARDO (Feb 27, 2015)

Hola josco *,* buenas noches *, *pues aquí comentado *que* ya se resolvió mi problema pues me di*_*a la tarea lo *que*  me comentaste y pues mi problema se resolvió cambiando el amplificador dual 4558 *, *ya con eso quedo trabajando bien *, *muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## josco (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracias a ti por comentar que ya lo reparaste, el dato sirve para los demás compañeros que consultan en el foro, solo ten cuidado con la escritura para que no te editen. Saludos!


----------



## systemleon (Jul 20, 2015)

Hola que tal.  tengo un problema con mi Amiplificador   Se me quema una resistencia de 47  Ohms..

 ya cambie los transistores de potencia,  nuevos   los Diodos zener, pero hay algo  raro   no hay transistores dañados pero se sigue quemado la  resistencia, alguien me podría ayudar para poder  tener el diagrama de los valores de Amplificador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2015)

¿ Leiste el hilo ?¡?¡?¡ Parece que no !

Tenés un transistor de salida en corto parece, ya que *LAS* resistencia de 47 Ohms manejan sus bases.


----------



## josco (Jul 21, 2015)

Ya seguiste la pista a donde va esa resistencia? Se quema por que hay un problema en donde va conectada.


----------



## yuccez (Ene 21, 2016)

Que tal amigos, tengo el mismo amplificador en reparación, los relay no dejan pasar el sonido, cuando conecto las bocinas directo a la salida de las bobinas de la red de sobel si suena, pero en las salidas del amplificador, después de los relays, no hay sonido, ya le he cambiado los reles y aun nada, alguien tiene idea de que puede estar mal?


----------



## tecbeml (Ene 21, 2016)

yuccez dijo:


> Que tal amigos, tengo el mismo amplificador en reparación, los relay no dejan pasar el sonido, cuando conecto las bocinas directo a la salida de las bobinas de la red de sobel si suena, pero en las salidas del amplificador, después de los relays, no hay sonido, ya le he cambiado los reles y aun nada, alguien tiene idea de que puede estar mal?



Empieza por revisar piezas de la protección.


----------



## yuccez (Ene 25, 2016)

He cambiado el integrado c1237ha y los transistores c945 y a105 y el problema persiste, entonces comienzo a creer que sea alguna resistencia o capacitor, por que no escucho que se activen los reles, cambiaré el 4558 esperando algo y de paso me mido los transistores como indican en la primer página, mas tarde comento los resultados

ya medi todos los transistores de todas las maneras explicadas en la primer pagina y todos me dan valores cercanos a 0.6, los transistores del driver me dieron algun numero raro no muy alto, pero igual los cambiare, sigo sin que haya sonido en las salidas, ya que si conecto el parlante a las salidas de la red de sobel, ahi si hay sonido,,el problema es que los reles no dejan pasar el sonido, no se activan,ya cambie todos los integrados y transistores de la etapa de proteccion, hasta el 4558 y nada, ya me esta dando un dolorsillo, el ultimo intento


----------



## josco (Mar 4, 2016)

Hola, en ese modelo fallan mucho los relay, retiralos y trata de inyectarles voltaje a los pines con una fuente o eliminador de 12 V a ver si activan, lo mas seguro que por ahí está el prolema, saludos!


----------



## yuccez (Mar 5, 2016)

Lo primero que cambié fueron los relés, y aún así sigue la falla, ya cambié todos los zener y los transistores del driver y nada, ya solo me falta checar los condensadores.


----------



## josco (Mar 5, 2016)

A que driver te refieres ?


----------



## yuccez (Mar 5, 2016)

Los a1837 y los c4793 y también ya cambie los c3421, seguro el problema estará en la etapa de protección, por que como mencionó antes, los relés son los que no se activan, ya solo me falta checar condensadores y resistencias


----------



## josco (Mar 6, 2016)

Acabas de responderte solo compañero, la etapa de salida no es la causa ya que comentaste antes que hay audio en la red zobel, el problema solo es en la etapa de los relay, no tiene caso cambiar partes que están en la etapa de salida. Puede ser que el upc 1237 haya salido mal o que te falte un voltaje ahí.


----------



## alexisturner (Ago 24, 2018)

Buen dia. El amplificador comenzó quemando el fusible, desde siempre había utilizado un fusible de 5 Amperes, se le cambió por uno de 8, ahora quema una resistencia.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 24, 2018)

Primero, y antes de volver a colocar el fusible, se debe revisar todo el circuito.
Que queme la resistencia, es porque aumentaste el amperaje del fusible sin siquiera revisar primero.
Revisa todos los transistores y diodos, capacitores electroliticos y resistencias de bajo valor y/o de potencia.
Comenta los resultados


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2018)

Nooooo de terror!!!!!
Si funcionaba bien con uno de 5A(supongo que el original) eso implica que el consumo esta por debajo de 5A, un fusible se rompe por sobrecorriente es decir han pasado por encima de los 5A lo que dice a gritos HAY UN PROBLEMA!!!! la mayor torpeza es cambiar por uno más grande, lo que implica que si algo se estaba roto o se estaba rompiendo ahora el daño es mucho mayor.
La resistencia no tiene la culpa de la torpeza del usuario de hacer trabajar el equipo en condiciones totalmente inadecudadas


----------



## Shlimazl (Ago 29, 2019)

rene valdenebro rodriguez dijo:


> hola
> alguien me puede decir el valor de r57
> gracias saludos


Perdón por tardar casi 6 años en responder. La R57 es Café-Rojo-Rojo-Dorado ½W (1.2k 5%).
El valor de R56 cual es?


----------



## Cornejo12 (Ene 16, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes, de cuanto es la resistencia que se te quemó? A mi se me quemó la misma pero no se de que valor es.


----------



## Shlimazl (Ene 16, 2020)

Cornejo12 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, de cuanto es la resistencia que se te quemó? A mi se me quemó la misma pero no se de que valor es.



¿Que número de resistencia es?


----------



## ryukendo (Ene 19, 2020)

Alguien me puede dar el valor de la resistencia r 56  y sus colores por favor.


----------



## Cornejo12 (Ene 20, 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes, la resistencia es la que está en el numero R56 , de que valor es ?
Gracias


----------



## ryukendo (Ene 20, 2020)

A mi se me calienta el transistor que está por el relay y no tengo audio.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 21, 2020)

ryukendo dijo:


> Alguien me puede dar el valor de la resistencia r 56  y sus colores por favor.





Cornejo12 dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes, la resistencia es la que está en el numero R56 , de que valor es ?
> Gracias



Segun la imagen del primer post, parece ser de *1,3 K* la "*R56*".



ryukendo dijo:


> A mi se me calienta el transistor que está por el relay y no tengo audio.



Desconozco, pero está relacionado con los reles? Los reles se activan?


----------



## ryukendo (Ene 22, 2020)

Gracias y buen día , ya la cambié pero no me da audio, todo funciona bien pero no tengo audio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2020)

Fijate con que (transistor?) está en serie . . .  las resistencias no se queman solas ni por nada . . .  tenés algo mas quemado-en corto


----------



## Cornejo12 (Ene 23, 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes, a mi no se me activan los relay, ya cambié el integrado 4558 y el c1237ha y algunos diodos, capacitores y resistencias, y nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2020)

Cornejo12 dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes, a mi no se me activan los relay, ya cambié el integrado 4558 y el c1237ha y algunos diodos, capacitores y resistencias, y nada.


Y ¿ Cual fue tu lógica para cambiar esos componentes ?

Cambiando componentes "A tontas y a locas" hay grandes posibilidades de que agregues otra falla a la ya existente.


----------



## ryukendo (Ene 25, 2020)

*H*ola buenas tardes*,* ya cambié la resistencia R56 pero no tengo audio*, *por*_*fa*vor* una orientación*, *la estaré esperando.


----------



## Ruben lopez (May 5, 2020)

Hola, me pueden decir el voltaje de los diodios zener ZD1 y ZD2 ? Gracias, en el diagrama anterior no especifican el voltaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2020)

En el diagrama dice clarísimo 

DZ1
A36

DZ2
A36

No se te ocurrió guglear "zener A36"   ?


----------



## Ruben lopez (May 5, 2020)

Jaja, gracias "dos metros", queria confirmar si eran de 36 V, por cierto midiendo entre las terminales de cada uno de los diodos zd1 y zd2, cada uno me da un valor se 5.6 V, supongo están volados , el amplificador solo suena el canal derecho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2020)

Me parece que tenés otro problema ahí , revisá R9 , R50 y Q4.


----------



## Ruben lopez (May 5, 2020)

Hey DOSMETROS, hay audio en los dos canales despues de la redzobel pero antes de los relay, asi que los intercambié (relay) y ahora sonó el canal que no sonaba, voy a comprar los dos relays de una vez, en cuanto a la etapa de potencia cambié todos los transistores ya que algunos se veian dañados por tiempo y un poco requemados, asi que para evitar más fallas cambié todo hasta el ic amplificador, el jrc 445 es compatible con el lm358 por si no encuentran en su zona, Saludos y comento que tal me fue


----------



## Carnalito27 (Nov 14, 2020)

Buenas noches, disculpen alguien sabe cual es exactamente el transistor que activa los relays? Es que no se me activan y no encuentro cual es


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 14, 2020)

Si no se activan, entonces es por proteccion y no por que no manden la corriente. Asi mismo mayormente el transistor driver de los reles se encuentran muy proximos a ellos


----------



## josco (Nov 18, 2020)

Carnalito27 dijo:


> Buenas noches, disculpen alguien sabe cual es exactamente el transistor que activa los relays? Es que no se me activan y no encuentro cual es


Haz medido con el  multimetro en la etapa de salida para ver si no esta saliendo voltaje en lugar de audio? Si hay algun problema en alguno de los canales y el circuito de proteccion lo detecta no se activan los relay para que no dañe las bocinas. El upc1237 es el que maneja los relay.


----------



## ramon12300 (Dic 20, 2021)

Que tal buen día veo que tienen problemas con los diodos zener de 1/2 watt, en realidad están marcados como "6A3" y se trata del zener "HZ6A3L-JTA-E", que son zeners de 5.6 volts a 0.5 watts.
También respondiendo a la pregunta de si los transistores de potencia están conectados y por el emisor, sí, en efecto, están conectados en los emisores hacia ±vcc, desde luego, en función del tipo de transistores, por ejemplo, chequen los diagramas de los amplificadores QSC, posen una configuración similar, solo que los colectores generan la "gnd".


----------



## Aaron guzman (Dic 30, 2022)

Alguien que me pueda apoyar con los valores de la resistencia 52
Blackstage mx4 se los agradecería


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2022)

Aaron guzman dijo:


> Alguien que me pueda apoyar con los valores de la resistencia 52
> Blackstage mx4 se los agradecería


Son 2 etapas iguales, trata de encontrar las mismas resistencias en la otra etapa "Sana" de la placa.
Por el estado de esas resistencias, seguramente hay algo mas en corto, revisa todos los transistores de esa etapa.

En esta imagen se ven las resistencias


----------



## Aaron guzman (Dic 31, 2022)

Gracias, y cambié todo pero sigue quemando la resistencia 56, no soy experto pero entiendo un poco, me podrían ayudar con cómo seguir la falla ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por el estado de esas resistencias,* seguramente hay algo mas en corto, revisa todos los transistores de esa etapa.*


--------------------------------------------👆 👆 👆 👆 👆 👆 👆 👆 👆 👆 👆 👆 👆 👆 👆


----------



## emilio177 (Dic 31, 2022)

Aaron guzman dijo:


> Gracias, y cambié todo pero sigue quemando la resistencia 56, no soy experto pero entiendo un poco, me podrían ayudar con cómo seguir la falla ?


Reparar... no es cambiar las piezas malas.....
Debes levantar el diagrama ... luego vemos lascausas de falla
Si no puedes hacer eso..... debes llevarlo a quien sepa..... caso contrario vas a seguir quemando el equipo


----------



## josco (Ene 3, 2023)

Para prevenir que se quemen mas partes usa un foco en lugar del fusible.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2023)

Para leer:






						Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas
					

Pequeño tutorial de cómo poner en funcionamiento (O volver a poner en funcionamiento) y ajustar una etapa de salida y NO morir ni matar (A la etapa) en el intento.  Esto es aplicable a etapas con componentes discretos (Transistores) pero los consejos se pueden aplicar también a etapas con...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

